# My Cup Runneth Over



## tel (Nov 18, 2009)

... or *The Oily Boid Get The Woim*

Had to make a pair of oil cups for the current project this morning, so I thought, since the average engine builder will be called upon to do this several dozen times, that a brief 'how to' might be in order.

First chuck a bit of hex (5/16" in this case) and turn down the end and tread for a suitable mounting size (4BA here)







Next, leaving 1/16" of the hex unsullied, plunge in the parting tool to form the waist






Then turn the hex away for a length long enough for the oiler body + the width of the parting tool






Shape up the bottom of the cup a bit with a file






... and part off to length






Ditto repeato for the second cup, or as many as you want to make, then drill and tap the remaining stub of material to suit the threads you made on the ends






Screw in one of the bodies .....






... centre - deeply with a small centre drill, then drill right thru with a smallish drill (1.2mm here)






Now open 'em out as large and deep as your nerves will allow






Clean 'em up a bit, and you should have a pair of oil cups.


----------



## tmuir (Nov 18, 2009)

Thanks for that.
I always enjoy photo shoots of how to make items.


----------



## Artie (Nov 18, 2009)

Diymania  said:
			
		

> Nice looking oil cups!
> 
> Whats with that hidious looking weld on your tool post , overtightned/tool caught and cracked ? ???



Mate thats NOT hideous...its a functional running repair/modification..... he is out in the Aussie outback ya'll know... sorry.. no hes not hes actually almost urban.... damned city-ites (Bathurst ones that is)....


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Nov 18, 2009)

Thanks from me too. Very helpful post.


----------



## tel (Nov 18, 2009)

Diymania  said:
			
		

> Nice looking oil cups!
> 
> Whats with that hidious looking weld on your tool post , overtightned/tool caught and cracked ? ???



Artie nearly got it - it was a cheap and cheerful conversion of one of my 'ome made rear tool post heads to take a different parting tool to what I had been using. You know, one of those temporary jobs that settle in and seem to stay forever (bit like my brother-in-law, now I think of it). Like my rough, temporary tailstock die holder that has been on service for 28 years now.

And if it's any consolation Artie, I'm well out of Bathurst, getting on toward the Abercrombie country, where the men all 'ave 6 fingers and the kangaroos are nervous.


----------



## Deanofid (Nov 18, 2009)

Nice looking cups, Tel.


----------



## Stan (Nov 18, 2009)

Disappointed! When I read the title, I thought one of our lady members had returned. ;D


----------



## itowbig (Nov 18, 2009)

very nice i really like the pics of how things are done. it really helps newbie like me.
some of us dont have many brains left but we can still learn new things just need to be shown how.
and I thank all of u for posting the how too's on doing things 
so a BIG THANK U to all of u members


----------



## Metal Butcher (Nov 18, 2009)

Good job Tell! 

Step- by- step with pictures that I can easily follow, and learn from.

Thanks. :bow:

-MB


----------



## Troutsqueezer (Nov 18, 2009)

I also appreciate the how-to's. 

Even though I have this forum to use for reference, I paste many of the photos and written info into Microsoft Onenote. This program is wonderful for categorizing various pieces of information I run across here and on other sites. This one gets its own tab. 

-Trout


----------



## Tin Falcon (Nov 18, 2009)

Nice tell I like the idea of the threaded work holder I have just used a collet for the second side but that is nice for those without collets.
Tin


----------



## deere_x475guy (Nov 18, 2009)

Nice job tel, great contribution...


----------



## hitandmissman (Nov 18, 2009)

Great article. I love to see these how to's. Thank you for posting this and I hope you and others post a lot more, you help us (old)newbies learn a lot and give us a lot of ideas. Thanks again.


----------



## reggie98 (Nov 18, 2009)

A hex nut matching the thread of the oiler with a kerf through one flat, will also hold threaded work securely in a three jaw


----------



## Paolo (Dec 8, 2009)

Hi Tel

Thanks a lot for sharing that idea...Its very helpful and I really like the pics of how things are done!!
Best regards 
Paolo


----------



## SignalFailure (Dec 12, 2009)

Cheers Tel, that'll come in handy.

Looking back through some pics of full-size hengines, I found quite a few with almost identical cups although most had 'lids' to keep the [email protected] out. Found this pic of one engine with the common glass cups, seems it'd be easy to make a small version with some gauge glass....


----------



## tel (Dec 12, 2009)

Yeah Paul, glass ones are easy enough to make, just a bit of a fiddle in the smaller sizes. They look good tho'


----------



## SignalFailure (Dec 12, 2009)

Any idea what the sections with the holes between the cups and the hex part is for Tel?


----------



## tel (Dec 12, 2009)

Those are drip oilers mate, the little 'ole at the bottom is so you can see tne drip rate.


----------



## vlmarshall (Dec 12, 2009)

Shutoff valves are also a nice feature. ;D


----------



## SignalFailure (Dec 12, 2009)

tel  said:
			
		

> Those are drip oilers mate, the little 'ole at the bottom is so you can see tne drip rate.



Ah, makes sense ;D , so practical those old hengineers, I like the idea of keeping an oil reservoir in the hand rails in some engine houses.


----------



## tel (Dec 13, 2009)

Yep, they had a good many dodges, them old blokes.

Here's one of the oilers on my Myford, which works the same way.


----------



## Mutley (Dec 13, 2009)

The lever looking thing (top pictures) at the top was used to regulate the flow as well, you could wind the knurled nut up to adjust the drip rate, so that when the lever was pulled over you could go from a drip, to a trickle.


----------



## BillH (Jan 7, 2010)

Troutsqueezer  said:
			
		

> I also appreciate the how-to's.
> 
> Even though I have this forum to use for reference, I paste many of the photos and written info into Microsoft Onenote. This program is wonderful for categorizing various pieces of information I run across here and on other sites. This one gets its own tab.
> 
> -Trout


Interesting, think I will start using OneNote!


----------

